# Hornady XTP 200 grain 45acp load data



## tcarter86 (Dec 17, 2013)

hi guys,

my hornady manual does not have any load data for Unique powder for the 200 grain XTP hollow points.

does anyone use Unique powder with these? whats your seating depth as well if you do.

thanks


----------



## Old Texan (Dec 17, 2013)

I stay with the powders they list in their manual as they have been tested. 

I use Unique for lead cast bullets, but they are not Hornaday.


----------



## tcarter86 (Dec 17, 2013)

thanks,

i didnt know if someone had another manual taht listed these or not.
i may have to see if i can get my hands on some more powder.


----------



## chuckdog (Dec 17, 2013)

Accurate #5 has been a long time favorite for my .45 defensive loads. It meters like water, yields good load densities, and delivers some impressive performance.


----------



## tcarter86 (Dec 17, 2013)

thanks Chuck, i just picked up some Titegroup to see how that performs.

i do see some hornady load data for titegroup in the manual.

one thing i do notice is that the XTP is a longer than normal hollow point. its nose is more pronounced. Hornady recommends seating at 1.210". i may have to seat higher depending how they feed. ill start low and work myw ay up.

ill keep Accurate#5 in mind as well.

thanks


----------



## markland (Dec 17, 2013)

I used Blue Dot for my 200gr XTP loads but they were a little warm!


----------



## chuckdog (Dec 17, 2013)

Although I detest Unique powder, it should work fine for the 200 Hornady bullets.

I'd use similar Speer or Sierra 200 grain jacketed data. Just don't start at the top.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Dec 17, 2013)

I use Accurate #2 for my Rainier Copper Plated 200 gr. HPs.

gt40


----------



## Old Texan (Dec 18, 2013)

chuckdog said:


> Although I detest Unique powder, it should work fine for the 200 Hornady bullets.
> 
> I'd use similar Speer or Sierra 200 grain jacketed data. Just don't start at the top.



What don't you like about Unique? Curious to hear your opinion..

Thanks


----------



## tcarter86 (Dec 18, 2013)

GT-40 GUY said:


> I use Accurate #2 for my Rainier Copper Plated 200 gr. HPs.
> 
> gt40




GT, whats your seating depth?


----------



## gahunter12 (Dec 18, 2013)

tcarter86 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> my hornady manual does not have any load data for Unique powder for the 200 grain XTP hollow points.
> 
> ...



Alliant powder has data for 200gr Speer JHP. 

Min OAL: 1.200". Max chrg: 7.3gr. Primers: CCI300 Velocity: 984

***Warning*** This is MAX charge!! I would drop the charge 10% which should put you at 6.5gr and work up slowly looking for pressure signs. Heck it may not hurt to start at 6.4gr just to be safe. Set your OAL no less than 1.210". 

Personally I would go with another powder like Titegroup, WST (one of my favorites), W231/HP38, or Bullseye.


----------



## chuckdog (Dec 18, 2013)

Many moons ago when I first started loading Unique was very popular among and frequently used by handloaders including me.

It's still a versatile powder, but my praise for it ends there.

Number one, it's a flake powder. The metering is what it is, mediocre at best.

Number two, it's a flake powder that doesn't burn completely, especially when downloaded. After a day of shooting the handguns and I both were covered in unburned flakes.

I first switched to Winchester 231/HP38 as my go to powder, then a few years ago Hodgdon introduced Universal, part of the "Clays" family of powders.

I read and heard from some locals that it was the answer to Unique. It's every bit as versatile, meters much better, gives good load densities in larger cases, and burns more completely than Unique.

After trying a pound of it, I was sold. It's been my "go to" powder since.


----------



## tcarter86 (Dec 18, 2013)

gahunter12 said:


> Alliant powder has data for 200gr Speer JHP.
> 
> Min OAL: 1.200". Max chrg: 7.3gr. Primers: CCI300 Velocity: 984
> 
> ...




thanks Chuck,

i picked up some Titegroup yesterday and loaded 10 rounds to hornady spec
**TiteGroup = 5.0 - 5.6 (used 5.0)
**OAL = 1.210



ill see how they perform when they shoot.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Dec 19, 2013)

tcarter86 said:


> GT, whats your seating depth?




???????????????? I gave my dial indicator to my broth-in-law     so I can't measure it accurately.

gt40


----------



## Old Texan (Dec 19, 2013)

chuckdog said:


> Many moons ago when I first started loading Unique was very popular among and frequently used by handloaders including me.
> 
> It's still a versatile powder, but my praise for it ends there.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. I haven't had issues with it outside of the metering. For that reason alone I'd like to find a better powder.

It's just so hard to find any powder around here, I've been staying with what has worked. Hate to pay the hazmat on a small amount or go all in on a large order of untried (by me) to order on line.

So many have taken to reloading in the last year, it's hard to find most anything, much less a  variety of choices


----------



## dturnersr (Dec 20, 2013)

While your out looking at powders - if you find WST consider it.  I switched from Unique/AA452/WW-231 a long time ago haven't changed since.  

.45 1911 

200 gr. 5.0-5.2 with 1.250 OAL I'm not picky on primers have used most all of them but like Federals/CCI/Winchester.


----------



## tcarter86 (Dec 20, 2013)

dturnersr said:


> While your out looking at powders - if you find WST consider it.  I switched from Unique/AA452/WW-231 a long time ago haven't changed since.
> 
> .45 1911
> 
> 200 gr. 5.0-5.2 with 1.250 OAL I'm not picky on primers have used most all of them but like Federals/CCI/Winchester.



thanks for that tip

ill take wst in consideration if i come across any.

i picked up a 1lb of tightgroup and loaded 10 rounds to see how well will perform.

i havent had a chance to try them yet but i seated them to hornady's recommendation 1.210".

i know its not a true test but i cycled them through my gun and experienced no hangups.

i hope to do a real test soon to see if they cycle ok or need to be seated farther out.


----------



## poolecw (Dec 21, 2013)

i would stick with factory loads for defensive ammo...


----------



## dturnersr (Dec 22, 2013)

tcarter86 said:


> thanks for that tip
> 
> ill take wst in consideration if i come across any.
> 
> ...



If your shooting a Glock they are not particular about feeding 99% of .45, 1911's or other single stacks on the other hand can be fussy about a certain type or profile of bullet but the #68 SWC has been a round forever and is one of the better feeding rounds- when I was competing daily practice was 300-500 rds a day for the Army team.. later for IPSC much the same.  You can't beat the 200-230 round nose...as far a defensive round well even the SWC makes a nasty hole...

if you have any questions I've been shooting and reloading 1911's for 35 years... I might be able to help out


----------



## tcarter86 (Dec 22, 2013)

dturnersr said:


> If your shooting a Glock they are not particular about feeding 99% of .45, 1911's or other single stacks on the other hand can be fussy about a certain type or profile of bullet but the #68 SWC has been a round forever and is one of the better feeding rounds- when I was competing daily practice was 300-500 rds a day for the Army team.. later for IPSC much the same.  You can't beat the 200-230 round nose...as far a defensive round well even the SWC makes a nasty hole...
> 
> if you have any questions I've been shooting and reloading 1911's for 35 years... I might be able to help out



thanks for the info 

if i have any questions ill definitely run them by ya.

feels good when you have people willing to help others 

thanks again.


----------

